# houston area stocked ponds



## bsaw

Looking for a stocked pond to take my nephew fishing. I will pay, but I dont think is his ready for the Beiry lakes pricing, and he cant cast that good anyways. Any ideas on the south side of houston? catfish or bass or anything as long as he can catch a bunch. 

Im sure it has been discussed on here several times, but I cant see anything recent, when I do a search it comes back with several old posts about places that are no longer in business. Again sorry and thanks in advance.


----------



## draker3

try these guys out http://www.privatewaterfishing.com/pages/home


----------



## mullethead00

Cool site. Green to ya.


----------



## Ranger R

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/cfl.phtml?r=4

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/urban/houston_map.phtml


----------

